# Otter Tail



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

It looks like I am going to try Otter Tail for the opener. I would appreciate any information that anyone whom has fished there would like to share like:

The best launch point.
Where the closest/best bait shop is.
Locations on the lake.
Bait/lure/presentation/depth/ect...
Where to have a good earley breakfast at.

For those of you that would like to reply that I should "Go out and find the answers for myself like you did." I do and will as time goes on but I want this to be the best experience for me and my son that I can to start with. Either post here or PM me. Whatever works for you.

You can see pictures of my son and I in the photo section. I hope to add some after this!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Landing use the one in the SW corner it will be shallow driving out for a couple hundred yards, the lake is really low be careful of other landings.

Bait Shop, Ken's on the West end is the only place to go

Location, if new to the lake- boat fish there will be plenty, otherwise just start fishing areas, normally active fish biting shiner and jig about 8-10ft

Welcome to MN and have fun!


----------

